# Brighton and boondal bushlands



## nico77 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been going for morning walks around the wetlands at Brighton and Boondal the last few days and thought i would share some photos . I found 2 blueys mating yesterday but didnt manage to get a good photo through the long grass and today i found my first yellow faced whip snake  its got some really nice colour to it , there is also a few bird photos .




cheers Nico


Boondal bushlands






















Brighton wetlands


















The whip snake was a lucky find , i have walked about 50-60 K's in the last week and have not seen 1 snake ( closest i got was a coastal shed  ) today i was just about back at the car and looked a a bit of old concrete pipe ( that i have looked at every day ) and thought i should flip it over today , im glad i did because thats where the little whip snake was sitting 

How long does it take after a bush fire for snakes to move in to the area ? I'm guessing that there would be some survivers but also a lot that would get burnt . It is pretty bare at brighton at the moment because a fire went through about 3 weeks ago and i have not been able to find any reptiles yet .


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 16, 2011)

Can take a little while after a bush fire, what is great is immediately after a low intensity fire the few available cover spots can be packed with herps to find.


----------



## nico77 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks mate I didn't think of that  I try not to disturb logs and stuff but I will have another look around and check more hiding spots out


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2011)

That wetland is pretty neat looking, i'm guessing you get no pigs or scrub bulls out there?


----------



## nico77 (Sep 17, 2011)

There would have been pigs there years ago , i suppose there could be some there its thick bush . There are kangaroos in there . Here is a few more photos from today 

cheers nico


----------



## Chrisy (Sep 18, 2011)

Brighton, that is funny, I grew up there. Try going for a walk down the tinchi tamba wetlands, they have some interesting wild life watching there, if not try the boondall to nudgee walking track that is interesting too.


----------



## nico77 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks chrisy , i have been hitting most of them tracks latly , today i went out to petrie to the pumping station only found 1 nice water dragon and some birds .
We also got the RC rock climber out for a while till we dropped the tail shaft 

cheers nico


----------

